# Sept 30 @ HRC in Tampa



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

FYI for anyone in the Tampa area. Just purchased my tickets today.

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...e5nfsa0&page=product&sender=HP_Event&uid=1483

hope to see a few of you there?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> FYI for anyone in the Tampa area. Just purchased my tickets today.
> 
> http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...e5nfsa0&page=product&sender=HP_Event&uid=1483
> 
> hope to see a few of you there?


no takers means more for me


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Im pretty intrested in that, I live in Gainesville, a good hour and a half drive down there but looks like it might be worth it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Im pretty intrested in that, I live in Gainesville, a good hour and a half drive down there but looks like it might be worth it.


 about the same maybe a lit'l more for me. plan on going early and stopping in Ybor City


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I couldnt find any info on age requirements, being that im 18, I would want to make sure that this wasnt a problem, if anyone knows more than I do let me know.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal for the price of the ticket.
Too bad I am away with the wife for the weekend or I would take the ride up to Tampa.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> I couldnt find any info on age requirements, being that im 18, I would want to make sure that this wasnt a problem, if anyone knows more than I do let me know.


Call the number listed on the Ad and ask?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> FYI for anyone in the Tampa area. Just purchased my tickets today.
> 
> http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...e5nfsa0&page=product&sender=HP_Event&uid=1483
> 
> hope to see a few of you there?


Ill be in Ft. Lauderdale & Miami that day:z


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahh gotta love the good ole 21 year old requirement, count me out


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Ahh gotta love the good ole 21 year old requirement, count me out


that SUX, if you or any fellow BOTL/SOTL find your way to my AO by all means look me up and we'll herf it up.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

UPDATE:
went to the HERF with a few friends and met a few new ones as well. Told anyone that hasn't tried this site to do so. Met the man RP himself at the bar b4 the HERF, had a few drinks and a smoke or two. Left with a lota smokes and some contacts of persons willing to sponser a HERF or two when we have one. all in all a great time. look for new members to the site from this one.


----------

